# ******** logo



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

anyone else notice that the ******** Logo in the top left goes to *www.ttforum.co.uk* that takes me to a "page cannot be displayed" page :?

not seen any other posts on this 8)

apologies if this has already been raised .. just trying to help the community :wink:


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like the "-" was left out of the url (hover over the logo and look in the bottom left corner of your browser). [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

NUM_TT said:


> Looks like the "-" was left out of the url (hover over the logo and look in the bottom left corner of your browser). [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Hence why I posted what I did :wink: maybe Santa stole it ...


----------

